# Trek 2.3 vs 3.1 Features



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a new bike and after doing some comparison on these two bikes it seems that the specs on the Madone 3.1 are actually not up to par with the 2.3.

For instance:
3.1
Alloy hubs, Bontrager Approved alloy rims
2.3
Bontrager Race

3.1
Bontrager R1, 700x23c
2.3
Bontrager R2, 700x23c

3.1
SRAM Apex, 50/34 (compact)
2.3
Shimano 105, 50/39/30 (triple)

brakes, saddle, etc.

I'm just wondering if this is because you are paying more for the carbon and sacrificing some of the features of the 2.3? If so, is the carbon frame enough to go with the 3.1 anyway?

Thanks!


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

For only about $100 more you can get the 4.5 which is much better (3.1 retails $2089, 4.5 retails for $2199) and the 4.5 has shimano 105


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The 3.1 seems to fill no market nitch.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

I looked at that for a bit, then got the 4.5. I was pretty tempted by the 2.3, but the 3.1 seemed pointless. I really liked the 2.3, but liked the feel of carbon better.

Skip the 3.1 and decide whether you want the 2.3 or the 4.5. See what they'll do on price for the 4.5. I paid right around $1800 for the current model 4.5, but I bought during the LBS annual big sale.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

I looked at that for a bit, then got the 4.5. I was pretty tempted by the 2.3, but the 3.1 seemed pointless. I really liked the 2.3, but liked the feel of carbon better.

Skip the 3.1 and decide whether you want the 2.3 or the 4.5. See what they'll do on price for the 4.5. I paid right around $1800 for the current model 4.5, but I bought during the LBS annual big sale.


----------



## campfire (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahh nice, exactly what I was looking for, will look at the 4.5, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Does the 4.5 come in an option for double rather than triple crank? I don't see it on their website...


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Vitamin G said:


> Does the 4.5 come in an option for double rather than triple crank? I don't see it on their website...


Yes it does, according to their 2011 brochure. However, according to their website it does not. I too am currently trying to figure this out. My LBS told me if I order a 4.5 they will swap out the triple crank to a double compact for an additional $150, but I'm trying to find out why I cannot just order the double straight from trek at no additional charge.

Their brochure reports:
"CRANK: Shimano R600, 50/34 (double), or Shimano r-553, 50/39/30 (triple)"

Any 4.5 owners care to shed some light?


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

I recently picked up a 4.5 and it came with the compact crank standard......


----------

